# Be ready! Rumors are there will be a LOT of flooding all over the US this year!



## Nao57 (Mar 7, 2021)

Be ready! Rumors are there will be a LOT of flooding all over the US this year! 

Make your place and animals secure early. Don't let vanity and pride get in the way. 

Kentucky and the Ohio River already seeing this. 

Lots of extra snow in the Rocky Mountains which fuels the Missouri river tributary systems. And also lots of ice and snow that fed the Mississippi. 

This is purely scientific based on what's going on. And not out of fear, but out of neighborly concern for nice neighbors that I respect.

This points to potential for lots of flood damage, but not limited to those areas.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2021)

We ourselves are up high for our area, 610 feet of elevation. We are near the highest point in our county. We get flash floods, sometimes the roads to town go under water, but it drains off quickly. We never drive through high water, even a few inches are enough to sweep a vehicle off the road.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 7, 2021)

And the sad thing is that the west is experiencing some drought that is being called epic..... and thought to continue again this year.


----------

